# Picture Perfect: Marion Ettlinger Portraits



## cgw (Aug 14, 2022)

Superb examples of top-shelf portraiture:









						The Stories Behind Marion Ettlinger’s Author Portraits
					

For decades, getting “Ettlingered” was a rite of passage in the book world. The photographer, now retired, looks back.




					www.newyorker.com


----------

